# Arts/ Crafts/ Hobbies, A to Z



## Kaila (Jan 21, 2022)

Alphabetical

A
Art Deco

B


----------



## officerripley (Jan 21, 2022)

Beads Art.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 21, 2022)

officerripley said:


> Beads Art.


Thanks, OfficeRipley 

Let's indicate the drop-down Letter, as a reminder, every post reply,
that the entire thread will be alphabetical.


Collages

D


----------



## Jackie23 (Jan 21, 2022)

Decoupage

E


----------



## Kaila (Jan 21, 2022)

Eggshell Decorating

F


----------



## officerripley (Jan 21, 2022)

Oops, sorry, Kaila; I'll try to do better   

Flower Drying

G


----------



## Kaila (Jan 21, 2022)

Glass Wax Stencils

H


----------



## officerripley (Jan 21, 2022)

Holiday card holder


----------



## Kaila (Jan 21, 2022)

I
Ice sculptures

J


----------



## officerripley (Jan 21, 2022)

Jappanning finish

K


----------



## Kaila (Jan 21, 2022)

Kite-making

L


----------



## officerripley (Jan 21, 2022)

Lace making

M


----------



## Kaila (Jan 21, 2022)

mosaics

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 22, 2022)

Needlepoint

O


----------



## Kaila (Jan 22, 2022)

Oval framed crewel designs (birds and plants?)

P


----------



## officerripley (Jan 22, 2022)

Painting

Q


----------



## Kaila (Jan 22, 2022)

Quaint, small _objets d'art, _which are completely non-functional 
(such as, tiny teapots which can't hold water )

R


----------



## Kaila (Jan 23, 2022)

Rock Polishing

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 24, 2022)

Sand sculpting

T


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 23, 2022)

Tole painting

U


----------



## Kaila (Sep 23, 2022)

Undercoats of watercolors, for painting a scene of waterlilies


V?
or W , x, y or z?  

Thank you for bringing this thread back, @Owlivia 
You gave me a smile, this morning.


----------



## officerripley (Sep 23, 2022)

Vellum crafts

W


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 23, 2022)

Water-Coloring Painting

X/Y


----------



## Kaila (Sep 24, 2022)

Yarn doll making, from scratch

z/ A


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 25, 2022)

Airbrushing

B


----------



## Kaila (Sep 25, 2022)

Blanket Crocheting Squares

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 25, 2022)

Crewelwork

D


----------



## Kaila (Sep 25, 2022)

Darning socks and sweater holes 

E


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 26, 2022)

*Etching Glassware

F*


----------



## Kaila (Sep 26, 2022)

Fossil collections?  

G


----------



## tinytn (Sep 26, 2022)

Gathering Flowers

H


----------



## Kaila (Sep 27, 2022)

Hand-made greeting cards

I


----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 27, 2022)

Iron Sculpture

J


----------



## Kaila (Sep 27, 2022)

jewelry making

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 28, 2022)

Kung Fu

L


----------



## Kaila (Sep 28, 2022)

Lanyard weaving of straps, for Keys or a whistles

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 28, 2022)

Macramé

N


----------



## Kaila (Sep 29, 2022)

Nail String Art

(G_oogle and check it out; it's amazing!)

O_


----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 29, 2022)

"O" Crafts

P


----------



## Kaila (Sep 29, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> "O" Crafts
> 
> P


This is great! I googled it, and saw wonderful, whimsical, cheerful art projects, featuring O ! Including funny renditions of Octopi and Owls, especially!


----------



## Kaila (Sep 29, 2022)

Pasting original Paper cut-outs into colorful collages?


Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 29, 2022)

Quilting

R


----------



## Kaila (Sep 29, 2022)

Room Redecorations

S


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 29, 2022)

*Stamp Collecting

T*


----------



## Kaila (Sep 29, 2022)

Tile paintings

U


----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 30, 2022)

Under water snorkeling

V


----------



## Kaila (Sep 30, 2022)

Vacation Activity Kits, with small craft projects, and board and bingo games included;
for the rainy, dreary days when people cannot do the planned, fun-filled outdoor activities, and all of the interesting sightseeing and shopping excursions are cancelled. 

*W*


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 30, 2022)

*Water Ballet

X/Y/Z*


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 1, 2022)

Xylophone playing

A


----------



## Kaila (Oct 1, 2022)

airplane model building

B


----------



## Owlivia (Oct 3, 2022)

Balloon art

C


----------



## Kaila (Oct 4, 2022)

_Crazy-quilt making_

D


----------



## Kaila (Oct 5, 2022)

Door decorating, or painting Decoratively,
or Decorative painting, on indoor walls.....


E


----------



## tinytn (Oct 5, 2022)

Easter Egg decorations

F


----------



## Kaila (Oct 5, 2022)

Flag designing and sewing

G


----------



## Kaila (Oct 8, 2022)

Garden on a window-sill

H


----------



## tinytn (Oct 8, 2022)

Home made Rugs
I


----------



## Kaila (Oct 9, 2022)

Inkblot designs; Original ones! 

J


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 9, 2022)

Jotting down the names of various bicycles.

K


----------



## Kaila (Oct 9, 2022)

Kits for small Kraft projects  

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 13, 2022)

Lapidary

M


----------



## Kaila (Oct 13, 2022)

Mosaics

N


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 14, 2022)

Neon poster collecting

O


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Oct 14, 2022)

Ornamental lettering

P


----------



## tinytn (Oct 14, 2022)

Paintings

Q


----------



## Kaila (Oct 14, 2022)

_Quest for the *perfect hobby!  

R*_


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Oct 15, 2022)

Rugmaking

S


----------



## Kaila (Oct 15, 2022)

Sand raking

T


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 15, 2022)

Tie Dyeing

S


----------



## Kaila (Oct 21, 2022)

Soap making

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 23, 2022)

Tatting

U


----------



## Kaila (Oct 26, 2022)

Unbelievably confusing craft project instructions  

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 27, 2022)

Velvet painting

W


----------



## Owlivia (Oct 27, 2022)

Wax relief designs

X


----------



## Kaila (Oct 27, 2022)

X-tra fabric remnants, made into a wall hanging

y/ z?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 3, 2022)

Let's skip ahead to letter A, 
and continue on alphabetically from there! 

A
Airplane models, construction and painting

B


----------



## tinytn (Nov 3, 2022)

Baked home made cakes to sell at a Bazaar

C


----------



## Owlivia (Nov 6, 2022)

Cake designing

D


----------



## Owlivia (Nov 6, 2022)

Delft Painting

E


----------



## Kaila (Nov 13, 2022)

Easel painting, outdoors

F


----------



## Owlivia (Nov 13, 2022)

Felting  (Needle, Wool, etc.)

G


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 14, 2022)

Grafting

H


----------



## Kaila (Nov 14, 2022)

Hanging bunches of everlasting flowers, 
to dry them, for winter bouquets

I


----------



## tinytn (Nov 14, 2022)

Ink Blots

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 16, 2022)

Jigsaw puzzles

K


----------



## Owlivia (Nov 17, 2022)

Knitting

L


----------



## Kaila (Nov 17, 2022)

Leaf stencils

M


----------



## Owlivia (Nov 20, 2022)

Mosaics

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 21, 2022)

Numerology

O


----------



## tinytn (Nov 21, 2022)

Oil Painting

P


----------



## Owlivia (Nov 24, 2022)

Photography

Q


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 25, 2022)

Quilting

R


----------



## tinytn (Nov 25, 2022)

Rowing a Boat 

S


----------



## Kaila (Nov 25, 2022)

Shaggy rug making
 (To hang on a wall, not to try to walk on!)

T


----------



## Owlivia (Nov 25, 2022)

Table Refinishing

U


----------



## Kaila (Nov 28, 2022)

Utensil carving

V


----------



## Owlivia (Dec 1, 2022)

Veil Trimming

W


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 1, 2022)

Writing

X


----------



## Kaila (Dec 1, 2022)

X - Stitching

y, z?  or, on to A.......


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 6, 2022)

Yarn animals

Z


----------



## Kaila (Dec 6, 2022)

Zebra Stencils

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 18, 2022)

Acting

B


----------



## Kaila (Dec 18, 2022)

Bow tying for fancy, artistic packages

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 19, 2022)

Crocheting baby booties

D


----------



## Kaila (Dec 19, 2022)

Dog sweater designs and knitting

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 22, 2022)

Etching

F


----------



## tinytn (Dec 23, 2022)

French knotting my hair.

G


----------



## Kaila (Dec 23, 2022)

Glass wax stencil designs on the windows? 

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 23, 2022)

Herb garden

I


----------



## Ceege (Jan 6, 2023)

Ink artistry

J


----------



## Kaila (Jan 6, 2023)

Juggling 

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Tuesday at 9:11 PM)

Knitting

L


----------



## Kaila (Yesterday at 6:40 PM)

Lanyard braiding and weaving

M


----------

